# Pizzle sticks, beef tendons, etc. Ok?



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So last night I took Leo to a class I co-teach. He was so good. I took a beef tendon and a baby Kong stuffed with freeze-dried chicken and freeze-dried liver to occupy him. As you can see he work it all until he collapsed into a deep sleep! Anyway, I know to stay away from Greenies, dental chews and rawhide but are pizzle sticks, beef tendons, lamb trachea, etc. safe? I buy my food and treats at a small locally owned pet boutique and the owner is careful about what she stocks. Leo loved a pizzle stick yesterday until my oldest dog took it away. Don't want to give him anything that might cause a blockage. I don't really use these kinds of things with my bigger dogs because they devour them so quickly. They get deer or elk antlers and Nyla bones but it would be great if they were safe for Leo to occupy him when I have him at work and need him to be happy by himself for awhile. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL! No input on the chewies, but I love the way he sleeps sprawled out on his back like that!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, he sleeps on his back lot. I took him over to my mom's yesterday afternoon and he slept on his back like a baby in my sister and brother-in-laws arms the whole 45 minutes we were there. We had a busy day yesterday and he was just worn out!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Havs seem to love that as a sleeping position and some also play with their toys in the position, as did my Bailey. Lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My local small pet store said the only chew he really thinks it okay is deer antlers. The one you have is probably okay if you are around. They need to be taken away when they get to small because they can chock.during the teething stage those type of chews are nice. You can also freeze ropes. The only time I gave rich treats were for training and then not a lot. Your pup may start turning his nose up on his other food.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Leo is such a cutie. I'm a little guilty in the treat department :redface:. Timmy has tried a bunch of different stuff. Tim gets a treat after I feed my cats dinner, if he's a good boy. He actually reminds me it's time to feed the cats because he wants his treat. Have you tried Himalayan Chews? Here's the link
http://www.himalayandogchew.com/?input=product
They sell them where I get Tim's food so they might have them where you buy Leo's. They are really hard and last a long time so don't die when you see the cost. I rotate Tim's treats, he's now getting Bell & Evans Chicken Jerky, which he LOVES!!! I also have lamb trachea, but for some reason he's not loving them. Another one of his favorite things is tripe. I can get green tripe in hard disk like cookies or little kind of crispy nubs. I'm not a huge fan of bully sticks, I think they are greasy and stinky so we don't have them. He only gets this treat after I feed the cats at about 9:00 pm and I take is away before we head up to be at about 10:00.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Leo is such a cutie. I'm a little guilty in the treat department :redface:. Timmy has tried a bunch of different stuff. Tim gets a treat after I feed my cats dinner, if he's a good boy. He actually reminds me it's time to feed the cats because he wants his treat. Have you tried Himalayan Chews? Here's the link
> http://www.himalayandogchew.com/?input=product
> They sell them where I get Tim's food so they might have them where you buy Leo's. They are really hard and last a long time so don't die when you see the cost. I rotate Tim's treats, he's now getting Bell & Evans Chicken Jerky, which he LOVES!!! I also have lamb trachea, but for some reason he's not loving them. Another one of his favorite things is tripe. I can get green tripe in hard disk like cookies or little kind of crispy nubs. I'm not a huge fan of bully sticks, I think they are greasy and stinky so we don't have them. He only gets this treat after I feed the cats at about 9:00 pm and I take is away before we head up to be at about 10:00.


Thanks for the chew suggestions. I will check at the shop but haven't noticed Himalayan Chews before. I will suggest to the owner that she stock them. She does have some jerky I will also give it a try.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I second the Himalayan chews!!! Tillie can make hers last 2-3 weeks (I buy the large dog size off Amazon)!! 
Also, remember not to LEAVE Leo with anything other than a filled kong as chews need to be supervised no matter how "safe" they are...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi loves himalaya chews too, though I do have to take them away after a while, or he'd stick with it until he finished the whole thing!

We don't do bully sticks because Kodi is beef intolerant. But if you can stand the smell (another reason I wouldn't use them ) there is no problem as long as you take it away before it gets down to choke hazard size.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll third the Himalayan Dog Chews. Mikey likes them and he'll eat em so probably any dog will cause he's picky. *Hay Mikey, he won't eat it, he hates everything ... He likes it, Hay Mikey *

They really are good and it does take a long time to eat them down. And thanks Tammy - I'll have to get the big dog ones cause they're the same price and are bigger. Didn't think that one through


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Pizzle sticks (also called bully sticks) are made from bull penis (and sometimes tendon). they make them from the waste products at the slauterhouse that they scrape off the floor. A recent study showed high levels of harmful bacteria on these things. I used to give them to my dog and I won't anymore.

http://news.yahoo.com/dog-treat-made-bull-penis-may-pose-health-191052211.html


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How cute! The pizzle sticks are fine. You just have to take them away when they get small. My guys would thy to choke them down when they were 2 inches long! My guys don't eat himalayan chews, or pig ears etc. They do like marrow bones and Merrick corporal knee caps though!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is such a princess. She prefers the medium size Himalayan Dog Chews, not the large ones, and she doesn't devour them right away. However, she doesn't like antlers; I think they're too hard for her. She loves braided bully sticks and they last a while. Thankfully, I haven't noticed they smell much or are very greasy. I wish I could tell you what brand I buy but I'll have to check that out at home later. I purchase the bully sticks at some of the small pet stores in Seattle and I make sure they're Made in USA.

- Jeanne

P.S. Leo is so cute sleeping on his back - I wish Emmie would do that too.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Tuss said:


> Pizzle sticks (also called bully sticks) are made from bull penis (and sometimes tendon). they make them from the waste products at the slauterhouse that they scrape off the floor. A recent study showed high levels of harmful bacteria on these things. I used to give them to my dog and I won't anymore.


uke:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie is such a princess. She prefers the medium size Himalayan Dog Chews, not the large ones, and she doesn't devour them right away. However, she doesn't like antlers; I think they're too hard for her.


Have you tried the antlers that are sawn in half? Kodi has no interest in the whole ones, but he likes the ones where he can get at the inner part (which is softer) a lot.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Have you tried the antlers that are sawn in half? Kodi has no interest in the whole ones, but he likes the ones where he can get at the inner part (which is softer) a lot.


Thanks Karen. I had not realized those were available as I have always bought the whole ones for my other dogs. I will try one with Leo.


----------

